# well time for a rebuild



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

My mud pro officially started smoking enough for me to rebuild today, seems like everybody on arctic cat chat is recommending campbell enterprises for their kit its $600 for a full 750 kit which includes all machine work/plating and doing the deck conversion any x2's on that kit?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

are you wanting to build it bigger then or just replace the rings and hone the cylinder. It really depends on how much you want to spend. A buddy of mine has his SpeedWorks 750 bbk for sale. Let me know if you need some info on it and I'll try to get you in touch with him.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Has it ever been installed? How much?

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Im leaning towards the campbell kit because of their deck mod but I dunno I gotta pull head to check out my cylinder and plating first

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------

